# TV Shows



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

TV shows okay in here?

I dont have cable, think its a waste of money, but thats me and Im never sitting still long enough to watch it. 

So anyway, we waste our money by renting the TV shows in sequence, I rather do that then miss an episode...
I do get Global and CTV on TV without cable though so Im not that hickey... 

We just finished 6 feet under.... The last season was great!. I had a hard time chocking down the 4th season. but the last season was great... and they ended it really well... 

any other comments?

I also rent Dead like Me and CSI (Vegas only) and Without a Trace. 

Just thought I would start a thread about TV shows.... I hope there isnt one already, I looked~


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The final episode of 6 feet was just fantastic for a TV show. Extremely moving and a great ending to a terrific series.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Moving is right! I saw the last part of the last episode before, a couple months ago. So I was ready .... but I still blubbered last night... you get so close to the characters eh...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dead Like Me was great. Too bad Showtime cancelled it for such wonderful shows such as Fat Actress (is it still even on?).

I guess we'll never get to see what Rube's origins really are.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Come on now, doesnt everyone want to see Kirsty Alley be herself, pigging out on everything..NOT...Dead like me was a good show


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't really watch much TV that has been created as of late... I stick with the oldies like the A-team and News Radio. The only thing I really watch that has new seasons is Battlestar Galatica and I found my attention and dedication wondering towards the end of the season.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Wifey and I are in the middle of watching the last season of 6 feet under. We have netflix, so its get a disc, watch, send back and wait for the next. Still, can't wait to see it all.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Your gonna LOVE it, where are you right now?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Um, I think we finished the 5th episode. It was the one where Brenda and Nate were arguing about telling Miya about her real mother, Brendas mother tricked Claire into meeting with her and ambushed her with (cant remember his name, Brendas brother) and Keith and David are going to adopt that boy.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, and Ruth and George got that apartment in ???


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You have a lot of good shows to watch now. It gets better from here. There are about 2 boring episodes thought, but some REEAALLLYyyy great stuff. Have fun!


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr.M and i like Monk, at first i wasn't interested in it, then he bought the 1st and 2nd season sets and watched them ALL the time and i mean ALL the time
then i came around. we bought him season 3 for his b-day and just got season 4 last week.

Personally i love House, that guy's such an asshole , lol


----------

